# How much live rocks at a time.



## sydneyfishy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys.

Im still not sure about how much live rocks you have to put in start away.
Once the tank has cycled ie 3 - 6 weeks, you can add live rocks yes...
can you add all the live rocks in at once or a little at a time?

Thanks Adam


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

well the live rock will abosorb nitrates so if you add them all at once there will be no nitrates. but eventually you will have to do a fifty percent water change because it will release so keep an eye on your water. :wink:


----------

